
Verizon admits to throttling video in apparent violation of net neutrality - Bedon292
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/21/16010766/verizon-netflix-throttling-statement-net-neutrality-title-ii
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Is this a net neutrality violation? The article states that they were
throttling all video, not just the video from Netflix. As long as they weren't
targeting a specific site, couldn't this fall into the category that ISP are
allowed to prioritize different types of data. For example, a network may
prioritize VOIP traffic over other traffic. Would that be a violation of net
neutrality?

~~~
maxvu
According to Tim Wu, absolutely. This example also makes it amazingly clear
that discriminating certain types of traffic disproportionately affects
certain parties.

------
oceanswave
Just QAing their systems in preparation for the vote on August 16th.

Anyone think the vote might go the other way? Beuler? Bueler? Ok then, that's
depressing.

------
Cieplak
Pretty sure all 4G networks deprioritize streaming video and occasionally
inject TCP resets. It's simple to test by loading the same content from
multiple internet connections, then observing that the performance is
consistently degraded on one of the connections.

